# Best 15watt or less tube amp ?



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

So I’ve started to notice a trend in my gear use to smaller lower watt tube amps and was wondering what others experiences with them are. Anyone have a favourite? Ones worth checking out? 

I’ve had a few Vox AC amps, Princeton, 007 Bassbreaker, Garnet Gnome, to name a few....
Leaning towards a Champ but hoping for other ideas as well. Seems I have a bit of time to ponder. 
Thanks for any insights or opinions. 
Dan


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Budget? Style preferences? Setup (combo, head and cab, combo and cab)?


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Personally I like head/cab or combos and no real budget in mind but probably looking 1500 or less (although I could be convinced to expand that).
I’m more curious about others options and experiences and why they like what they do. I’m just a bedroom rockstar (blues/classic rock stuff).


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a Dr z Maz 8, running it into a Traynor DH212 with a WGS Reaper and a Veteran 30.

I've had the amp for several years now and is my go to at home. It's still a pretty freaking loud amp though.
I'll always keep this amp, it fills all my needs.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Roryfan correct me if I'm wrong, but was it the marshall class 5 we had running at @Adcandour spot a couple years back? Dime the clean channel and you get AC/DC. IIRC the drive channel had the classic mid-gain tones as well. Run it with a 212 and you'd have a pretty solid setup for around a grand. If you want a little extra juice, hit it with a boss SD-1.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

There are a lot of variables to answer that.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

RBlakeney said:


> There are a lot of variables to answer that.


Indeed there are. Maybe I should have said ‘if you are going to choose 1 (or 2) amps under 15 watts, which ones and why?’


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Dan Caldwell said:


> Indeed there are. Maybe I should have said ‘if you are going to choose 1 (or 2) amps under 15 watts, which ones and why?’


So are you looking for pedal platform or natural breakup? 
How loud do you usually turn up?
Do you like Marshall/fender/vox tone?
I have had a pile of low watt amps


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I liked the Marshall Class 5 but would have preferred it as a head. The speaker is a bit small. Would love to score an AC10 head. And the blues Junior was a great little amp as well.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Dan Caldwell said:


> Indeed there are. Maybe I should have said ‘if you are going to choose 1 (or 2) amps under 15 watts, which ones and why?’


Fender 57 Custom Champ Reissue - kick ass little amp; 5 watts and it will punch a hole through a cinder block or well maybe two sheets of drywall. Good for home and not too loud jams.

Fender Pro Junior tweed; 15 watts and will fill its britches pretty good when cranked.

Fender 57 Custom Deluxe Reissue - 12 watts but thinks it's 4o watts; loud but also sounds great a low volume just the amp, guitar and a short cable.

Fender Super Champ X2 - don't bother.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Swart Atomic Space Tone (AST) - been using one for years. Best small amp I've ever used. My Tweed Champ comes in a close second.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

RBlakeney said:


> So are you looking for pedal platform or natural breakup?
> How loud do you usually turn up?
> Do you like Marshall/fender/vox tone?
> I have had a pile of low watt amps


So if you can only pick one or two of the low watt amps you have what’s your choice and why?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Dan Caldwell said:


> So if you can only pick one or two of the low watt amps you have what’s your choice and why?


I can’t, that’s why I’ve had a pile of em. you said you like heads and cabs so I’ll recommend a tone king royalist 15 head. I have one, love it. 
the attenuator in it allows you to crank it at actual bedroom levels. 
If you want to use pedals for dirt, turn the attenuator down to where you get a cleanish level you like.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> @Roryfan correct me if I'm wrong, but was it the marshall class 5 we had running at @Adcandour spot a couple years back? Dime the clean channel and you get AC/DC. IIRC the drive channel had the classic mid-gain tones as well. Run it with a 212 and you'd have a pretty solid setup for around a grand. If you want a little extra juice, hit it with a boss SD-1.


Yes, that was a class 5 that I picked up from @bluehugh2 

That amp sounded incredible


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

My favourites 
- Best one that I've owned for heavier rock was a Morris Perplex'd Jr. Killer amp, might order another one some day
- Various Tweed Deluxe types - i.e. Clark, Tungsten 
- Vintage 1959 Gibson GA6 - best bargain out there in a vintage amp. Still own it
- Benson Monarch - amazing and versatile amp. A bit more headroom than a Tweed Deluxe. Still own it.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I found the tweed deluxe to be too loud and not enough volume tapering. I was basically 2 volumes. On loud, and overdriven loud. 
ill still get another though.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Budda said:


> @Roryfan correct me if I'm wrong, but was it the marshall class 5 we had running at @Adcandour spot a couple years back? Dime the clean channel and you get AC/DC. IIRC the drive channel had the classic mid-gain tones as well. Run it with a 212 and you'd have a pretty solid setup for around a grand. If you want a little extra juice, hit it with a boss SD-1.





Adcandour said:


> Yes, that was a class 5 that I picked up from @bluehugh2
> 
> That amp sounded incredible


That one likely passed through my hands at some point too. I used to live in a condo and stupidly bought a Class 5 head as a “low volume alternative” to an 18W Marshall.

Big fan of heads + cabs for several reasons including the ability to change your tone simply by plugging into a different cab. And IME integral 8” or 10” speakers usually sound too boxy.

Many years ago @croy78 gave me a great tip about using a Vox AC4 with a 212 & that rig has stayed with me for a long time.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I picked up a Headstrong Corduroy (brown Deluxe clone) in a trade from @bluehugh2 & am really enjoying that amp, although it can be pretty loud to get it to the sweet spot.

I guess the lesson is to go to Hugh’s for coffee & see what shakes loose.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Fender 57 Custom Champ Reissue - kick ass little amp; 5 watts and it will punch a hole through a cinder block or well maybe two sheets of drywall. Good for home and not too loud jams.
> 
> Fender Pro Junior tweed; 15 watts and will fill its britches pretty good when cranked.
> 
> ...


You a Fender guy?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Personally for me, a 12" speaker is a must so that narrows it down.

I owned a Blues Jr and it was ok but I wouldn't buy another.

I like the sound of the Bassbreaker series.

I've tried the Marshall Origin and found it really BRIGHT.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Some random musings.

Champs are louder than you think & sound too boxy. The Victoria 5112 addresses the boxiness issue but the lack of a tone control gets old pretty quickly. This is coming from a guy who gets confused by more than 5 knobs.

Marshall 1974X (18W 112 combo) is like a 5E3 on steroids. Rumour has it this is what Paul Kossof used in the studio. They also have some of my fave cleans from a Marshall-style amp. They don’t get much louder past 4 on the dial, just more saturated & compressed. You should be able to find a used one or a kit build (Trinity, Ceriatone, etc.) in your price range. Some of the kits convert the second channel + trem into a T/M/B EQ that’s also a little gainier.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have had many amps like the Marshall Class 5, including the head version. Not versatile enough, too loud, can’t be tamed to a near silent, good sound. After several days of A/B comparison, the decision has always been, might as well just keep the Dr. Z Maz18. The Z easily covers, bests, destroys, and gets too damn loud as well. The Z needs the Dr.’s updates for master volume.

Anything with a really good master volume will help, but a used Mesa Express Plus, covers from damn near silent, to anywhere in between. This is one of the best 5 watt amps for home use, that you could actually gig with. And then there are the 15 watt, and 25 Dynawatt settings for anything else. Easy to dial in. It can match to 95% or better most of the commonly considered great small amps. Then it can do so much more, with channel switching, and all the built in features. At really low volume, all your drive and distortion pedals are NOT required. Clean to mean at low, low volumes, that tempt you to push things harder, louder.

Buy used, head or combo. Add a cab, change the speaker in the combo if you have to.
I am not getting rid of this one. For home use or more, it is a very good investment at used pricing.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry, double post. Having issues today with the forum


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Couple of years ago I built a Trinity Tramp from a kit. Two tubes: 12AX7 and either a single 6V6 or 6L6 or EL34 or KT66 power tube. These are also available from Trinity fully assembled.
Great little amp. With a 6L6 it's about 12 watts, and plenty loud. The photo shows it with a Mesa 1x12 but I now use it with a Stephenson folded-horn 1x12 cab and it sounds glorious.
Well within your budget, and very flexible. Two completely different voices, and an excellent pedal platform.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Mmmmm, that Heritage of @blueshores_guy Poke me if you ever want to trade for something!

For @Dan Caldwell ...
Even though in a very part time band, I play a lot at home. So volume, white noise, size are all priorities for me. The Milkman One Watt Plus is probably my favourite right now. I also have The Amp from Milkman, but tend to leave it on my gig board. Too lazy to remove it, and plug in elsewhere around the house.

My Clean Machine head from KOAmps (an ammo can) can play whisper quiet even though it's 20 watts. But as the name tells, there's no distortion whatsoever. Great for pedals though.

Also have a 15 watt Sarge head from Analog Outfitters in the living room. It can play pretty quietly (sometimes I use an attenuator). It can also get some great distortion but that's pretty loud.

I'm considering putting both up for sale. Shoot me a note if you're interested.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

A Silverface Champ with a Jensen P8R is my go-to low-watt amp. That speaker in particular helps it get out of the small/boxy sounding realm. It does pedals pretty well too.

Those Marshall 50th anniversary 1-watt amps are pretty great, and they come in combos and heads (although the combo is so small that it's like a head with a built-in speaker... still has speaker outputs if you want to plug into a cab). I had the JTM and the JMP. With these, the volume knob isn't really a volume knob... it's more of a gain knob, and with your selected tone you get a choice of two volumes with the power reduction switch. I found the amps at 1 watt to be a good loud-ish volume for playing at home in the basement, but too loud if anyone was on the same floor, even in a different room. The 0.1 watt setting was too quiet for my liking... you could play that with a baby sleeping in the next room. At the time, I wanted a bit more versatility, so I ended up parting with them. They sounded good as a combo, but quite amazing into my 2x12 closed-back cab. Of the two, I liked the JTM more as it sounded a bit fuller. 

I know a few people around here like having a couple of the little Marshalls and running them in stereo.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> @Roryfan correct me if I'm wrong, but was it the marshall class 5 we had running at @Adcandour spot a couple years back? Dime the clean channel and you get AC/DC. IIRC the drive channel had the classic mid-gain tones as well. Run it with a 212 and you'd have a pretty solid setup for around a grand. If you want a little extra juice, hit it with a boss SD-1.



The Class 5 doesn't have channels.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I've found that big amps sound better at low volumes than smaller amps.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've had quite a few 15 watt-ish amps. There's lots to choose from: Fender, Vox. Marshall, Mesa, Orange, and all the boutiques cloning these voices.

But I always answer this question the same now. If you want a bit of all of those in a small, flexible chassis, get a Mesa TA-15. It has very convincing Vox, Tweed, Mesa and Marshall voices - they get even better if matched with the right kind of cabinet - and it has the flexibility of 5, 15 or 25 watts per channel for it's two channels.

Far from the one-trick pony many of the other small amps I own are or were. Good tricks, each and every one of them, and if you know which trick you want, lots of good choices. If you don't or if you just want more options, your choices dwindle down pretty quickly.

The bad news, they've been discontinued years ago so you have to look used. But they have the famous Mesa quality and support, so used isn't the worst option in the world, either. I love mine and it will be one of the last two or three tube amps on my island, if the KPA starts to push them out.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

colchar said:


> I've found that big amps sound better at low volumes than smaller amps.


There is some merit to this, especially if your gain comes from pedals. If you can find the right bigger amp, they can sound really good at lower volumes. Especially if you are playing by yourself at home and want a fuller sound. I like my Champ more for taking out of the house because it's portable and sounds great in a mix, not as much for playing at home.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Buy this. then get another cab to use. 

FT: - Marshall JTM1 offset head and cabinet


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I like Fenders so my choices are either a 1994 Fender Pro Jr or the Fender Excelsior 13watt 15in speaker. That Excelsior you can get for cheap but I have gigged with it and it sounds good.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Also buy this one


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

troyhead said:


> There is some merit to this, especially if your gain comes from pedals. If you can find the right bigger amp, they can sound really good at lower volumes. Especially if you are playing by yourself at home and want a fuller sound. I like my Champ more for taking out of the house because it's portable and sounds great in a mix, not as much for playing at home.



I went through a bunch of smaller amps and was just never completely happy with any of them. 

Later I had a JCM800 2203 which was decent at home. Then I got a Twin Reverb which was great at home with pedals, just great. It ruined me for smaller amps and 1x12s. I now have an Orange AD30 (a stupidly loud 30 watts) and an Orange 2x12. I have a Bad Monkey and a Blues Driver if I want more dirt. I wouldn't go any lower than this for home playing ever again.


----------



## JayK (Feb 18, 2020)

Traynor Dark Horse (DH15H) is a pretty cool unit. Its 15W in 6V6 mode, and a 1.5W (or 2W?) mode with a 12AU7 power tube. This is my first tube amp with a master volume, it sounds great with the master dimed in USA mode, but I find it sounds better with master around half in Brit and Pure modes... I always thought cranked master = better tonez, but in those modes it gets a bit bright/harsh depending on the cab/speakers.
Needless to say - in 12au7 mode it can get some pretty killer bedroom volume tones sans-attenuator. I play it all the time with baby sleeping upstairs.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

JayK said:


> Traynor Dark Horse (DH15H) is a pretty cool unit. Its 15W in 6V6 mode, and a 1.5W (or 2W?) mode with a 12AU7 power tube. This is my first master volume tube amp with a master volume, it sounds great with the master dimed in USA mode, but I find it sounds better with master around half in Brit and Puer modes... I always thought cranked master = better tonez, but in those modes it gets a bit bright/harsh depending on the cab/speakers.
> Needless to say - in 12au7 mode it can get some pretty killer bedroom volume tones sans-attenuator. I play it all the time with baby sleeping upstairs.



Even better are the recent reissues (YGL, YGM, etc.).


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I used to have an Ironhorse (40/15 @8 Ω, 40/20 @ 4 Ω) that I want to pick up again.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My divided by 13 cj11 was probably the best anp ive ever owned. I had a thing for a particular marshall, but the cj11 was best all around.

If my new spark doesnt cut it, Im going back to a divided by 13


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Tone Chaser said:


> I have had many amps like the Marshall Class 5, including the head version. Not versatile enough, too loud, can’t be tamed to a near silent, good sound. After several days of A/B comparison, the decision has always been, might as well just keep the Dr. Z Maz18. The Z easily covers, bests, destroys, and gets too damn loud as well. The Z needs the Dr.’s updates for master volume.
> 
> Anything with a really good master volume will help, but a used Mesa Express Plus, covers from damn near silent, to anywhere in between. This is one of the best 5 watt amps for home use, that you could actually gig with. And then there are the 15 watt, and 25 Dynawatt settings for anything else. Easy to dial in. It can match to 95% or better most of the commonly considered great small amps. Then it can do so much more, with channel switching, and all the built in features. At really low volume, all your drive and distortion pedals are NOT required. Clean to mean at low, low volumes, that tempt you to push things harder, louder.
> 
> ...


I’ve been Mesa curious for a while now and might have to explore this one further. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> My divided by 13 cj11 was probably the best anp ive ever owned. I had a thing for a particular marshall, but the cj11 was best all around.
> 
> If my new spark doesnt cut it, Im going back to a divided by 13


You mean the fm3, which has divided by 13 in it


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

colchar said:


> I went through a bunch of smaller amps and was just never completely happy with any of them.
> 
> Later I had a JCM800 2203 which was decent at home. Then I got a Twin Reverb which was great at home with pedals, just great. It ruined me for smaller amps and 1x12s. I now have an Orange AD30 (a stupidly loud 30 watts) and an Orange 2x12. I have a Bad Monkey and a Blues Driver if I want more dirt. I wouldn't go any lower than this for home playing ever again.


Do you think that it may be the speakers that you're putting it through, or better yet, how many?

I have a Dr Z Mini, a five watter with a 10" speaker and thought that it was a bit boxy.
When I plugged that into my Zbest 2x12, that thing just roared.

Ever since I had that Twin of mine in the '90s, I always ran a 2x12 of some sort afterwards.
The Maz 8 into the DH212, the Marshall 2525H into the Zbest and the YGL1 with the DH112 cab for the band.

I find with a smaller amp, you can dial in the sweet spot easier, or at a more reasonable volume.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have a few small amps (and have owned many more), but I always have a soft spot for my tiny terror head. I have had it longer than any amp (other than my vintage princeton reverb).


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Yaaa time outs are back. Double post.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Like many here, I've had a fair number of ~<15 watt amps- Fender blues junior, tweed pro jr, tweed champ, vox ac4, vox ac15, traynor darkhorse, traynor ycv 20, traynor ycv 15, etc. I really like the ygl-1. I bough one when they first came out and sold it after a year. A year later I bought another and have had it long enough for the honeymoon to pass. You get 3 very sounds with the 3 voicings. It is a great size too.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Not a lot of love for the Fender Bassbreaker series.

Do people just not have a lot of experience with them?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Do you think that it may be the speakers that you're putting it through, or better yet, how many?
> 
> I have a Dr Z Mini, a five watter with a 10" speaker and thought that it was a bit boxy.
> When I plugged that into my Zbest 2x12, that thing just roared.
> ...



Perhaps, yes. As I said, I am not a full on convert to 2x12s and will never go back to a single speaker setup. Maybe I were to try a low wattage amp through my current 2x12 I might like it better than I did previously.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

JayK said:


> Traynor Dark Horse (DH15H) is a pretty cool unit. Its 15W in 6V6 mode, and a 1.5W (or 2W?) mode with a 12AU7 power tube. This is my first tube amp with a master volume, it sounds great with the master dimed in USA mode, but I find it sounds better with master around half in Brit and Pure modes... I always thought cranked master = better tonez, but in those modes it gets a bit bright/harsh depending on the cab/speakers.
> Needless to say - in 12au7 mode it can get some pretty killer bedroom volume tones sans-attenuator. I play it all the time with baby sleeping upstairs.


I think both the Darkhorse and Ironhorse are/were 2 of the most underrated amps out there.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

In my condo days I owned several low wattage amps & IME a 1W amp without a MV was still quite loud. The 0.1 W setting on the mini Marshall didn’t sound that good - - FWIW an AC4TVH with NOS tubes pushed a JTM-1 Offset head/cab out my door - - that Vox head is arguably the best $200 I’ve ever spent on gear.

The best power scaling I’ve encountered is the Suhr Badger series, wish I’d found the 30W head back then.

Still curious if the OP wants to get his dirt from pedals or molten hot power tubes.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Roryfan said:


> In my condo days I owned several low wattage amps & IME a 1W amp without a MV was still quite loud. The 0.1 W setting on the mini Marshall didn’t sound that good - - FWIW an AC4TVH with NOS tubes pushed a JTM-1 Offset head/cab out my door - - that Vox head is arguably the best $200 I’ve ever spent on gear.
> 
> The best power scaling I’ve encountered is the Suhr Badger series, wish I’d found the 30W head back then.
> 
> Still curious if the OP wants to get his dirt from pedals or molten hot power tubes.


I use both depending on if my wife is at work or not.....


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

I recently acquired a YCV 20 for a good price
Ordered an Eminence Cannabis Rex speaker to replace the stock Rocket 50 Celestion
I am amazed at the sound this little thing puts out now. It was nice before but the stock speaker was the weak point
So to the OP's question- YCV20 kicks ass IMHO
Or anything Traynor frankly


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I love my Marshall DSL15, roll the gain down and the volume up and it sounds great. Clean channels not bad either.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Markus 1 said:


> I recently acquired a YCV 20 for a good price
> Ordered an Eminence Cannabis Rex speaker to replace the stock Rocket 50 Celestion
> I am amazed at the sound this little thing puts out now. It was nice before but the stock speaker was the weak point
> So to the OP's question- YCV20 kicks ass IMHO
> Or anything Traynor frankly



Put some decent tubes in that thing and you'll be further amazed.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Markus 1 said:


> I recently acquired a YCV 20 for a good price
> Ordered an Eminence Cannabis Rex speaker to replace the stock Rocket 50 Celestion
> I am amazed at the sound this little thing puts out now. It was nice before but the stock speaker was the weak point
> So to the OP's question- YCV20 kicks ass IMHO
> Or anything Traynor frankly


I like mine as well, I am just way out of my league in this thread!

I have never tried or owned any of these high end amps they are referencing. I have never owned another 15 watt tube amp before either. All I know is a good pedal platform at lower volumes and breaks up nice when cranked up.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

It is difficult to near impossible for me to get both great cleans and drive pedals at low to very low volumes, with amps that many often refer to an amp as a great pedal platform amp. Are your great pedal platform amps multi channel and used that way with pedals at low volumes, or using a single channel, or MV amp?

Sometimes I can get that by higher amp volume, rolling guitar volume, but not often. Almost always seems to be an either, or, situation. However, easier and pleasing as volumes increase.

I can’t figure out how many keep posting that they can do that sort of thing with great success. It tends to be an either or situation for me. A multi channel amp with great master volume, effective defined clean and drive channels, responsive tonestack/ other built in EQ features. Often no drive pedal required. If a drive pedal is used it is either negligible, or raises the volume significantly higher than desired, and at times a louder clean results as if the pedal becomes another source of cleanish gain. At louder volumes it would be drive.

Using pedals effectively for both great cleans and drive at low, to very low volume, while using a sweet MV amp, just doesn’t happen for me.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

blueshores_guy said:


> Put some decent tubes in that thing and you'll be further amazed.



I agree
The previous owner "_upgraded_" the tubes by putting in Mesa branded output and new Sovtek Preamp tubes. --- Meaning he put in a bunch of re-branded Sovteks or Chinese tubes. ( I recognize that sometimes they're OK)
Soooo,- I have a stash of some NOS Philips and GE and Sylvanias I will roll through!


----------



## hatspin (Aug 19, 2019)

torndownunit said:


> I have a few small amps (and have owned many more), but I always have a soft spot for my tiny terror head. I have had it longer than any amp (other than my vintage princeton reverb).


This is my answer too. The tiny terror is a really great amp. Really rich mid-gain crunch. Seems too many amps are focused on clean or high gain tones these days and have abandoned the middle.

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Tone Chaser said:


> Using pedals effectively for both great cleans and drive at low, to very low volume, while using a sweet MV amp, just doesn’t happen for me.


In my experience, if loud volume is a concern, digital is pretty hard to beat. Fractal, Kemper, Line 6 will provide pretty solid tones at low level volumes. 

If I’m using my tube amps at lower volumes, I run a boost to add clarity and that typically works but, running my AXE FX II through my powered monitors and a DAW still results the best outcome.


----------



## Hell Hound (Oct 31, 2015)

This guy goes a good job demoing -


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

For single coil Fenders, I love my Princeton Reverb
For HB's I gotta go with @Roryfan 's suggestion of the 1974 Marshalls.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Markus 1 said:


> I agree
> The previous owner "_upgraded_" the tubes by putting in Mesa branded output and new Sovtek Preamp tubes. --- Meaning he put in a bunch of re-branded Sovteks or Chinese tubes. ( I recognize that sometimes they're OK)
> Soooo,- I have a stash of some NOS Philips and GE and Sylvanias I will roll through!


Curious how you made out on this quest?


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Well I own a few of the suggestions (orange tiny terror is a favourite) but I think I’m going with a trinity Tramp head. I keep flipping on head vs combo but heavily leaning towards head. Just rounding up the funds to put a deposit down.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

MarkM said:


> Curious how you made out on this quest?



Hi Mark

I kept the Mesa rebranded output tubes for now. But I have some vintage milspec Russian ones that I aim to use later.
V1 is now a 5751 Philips. V2 is a Philips 12ax7 and v3 is a GE 12ax7
I really like it!. More musical and a slightly softer attack I think

The speaker is now a Cannabis Rex and I cannot say enough good things about it. The amp is so warm now


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Markus 1 said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> I kept the Mesa rebranded output tubes for now. But I have some vintage milspec Russian ones that I aim to use later.
> V1 is now a 5751 Philips. V2 is a Philips 12ax7 and v3 is a GE 12ax7
> ...



Another vote for the C. R. Great speaker!


----------



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

Speaking of low powered amps, I finally got around to swapping out the power & rectifier tubes in my Victoria Vicky Verb Jr. (purchased from @Otis double U , a stand-up Forum seller fer’ sure!)
Replacing the 6V6 and 5Y3 tubes with a 6L6GC and GZ34 brings the output up from 5 watts to around 15 watts, and certainly warmed up the low end as well. This amp is certainly gig worthy for a small to medium club setting (drummer notwithstanding...), and the three inputs (0, -3db and -6db) plus the 1/2 power switch allow me to enjoy sweet OD tones at any volume. Not a cheap 5 watter by any means, but I’m super happy and just now understanding why Victoria amps have such a loyal following! Cheers


----------



## jim959 (Oct 8, 2016)

Folks and on the budget side, have any of you tried out the YGL1? I lurk the forum just to know more about Traynors tough lol


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I guess that I could add a few more, all the amps here are in that range.

The Traynor YGL1 is a good bang for the buck. I used that and a DH112 for the band rig without issue.
I did swap out the speakers, really just to try, for a couple of Webers, a Blue Dog in the combo and the Silver Bell in the cab.
Easily kept up in the band, good pedal platform.

Marshall 2525H for some dirt from the amp. I use this through a Zbest 2x12 with Vintage 30s.
It has a 5/20 watt settings. I use a PT Nano+ with just a handful of pedals. 
Lots of gain, fun amp.

ValveTrain Tallboy, neat Princeton tweed circuit with a larger cab and a 12" speaker.
Just a five watter but plenty loud, would be a good grab and go at just 20 lbs.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

jim959 said:


> Folks and on the budget side, have any of you tried out the YGL1? I lurk the forum just to know more about Traynors tough lol


I’ve got a YGL 2 and I find the more time I spend with it the more I like it. I got it in a trade and wasn’t really that into it it until I decided to put it up for sale. I started noodling around on it to make sure everything was in working order and quickly decided to sell my DSL 40 instead. It’s got quite a few tonal options and there’s a thing about it. It’s got a uniqueness to the sound I just can’t figure out. I like it.


----------



## jim959 (Oct 8, 2016)

Dan Caldwell said:


> I’ve got a YGL 2 and I find the more time I spend with it the more I like it. I got it in a trade and wasn’t really that into it it until I decided to put it up for sale. I started noodling around on it to make sure everything was in working order and quickly decided to sell my DSL 40 instead. It’s got quite a few tonal options and there’s a thing about it. It’s got a uniqueness to the sound I just can’t figure out. I like it.


I have never heard a bad word about those newer YGL series amps, really wished they were carried by more vendors


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Stephenson Standard. No longer in production. 

If you can find one, there are three tubes. Use any one, any two, or all three. Two transformer settings. Use any of three impedance outputs, Power Scaling for any tone at any volume. FX loop buffered in and out.

Very light weight. A variety of 5w to 30w configurations depending on tube selection. One EL84 and two of any octal tube.

Or own several one-trick ponies. 

Both approaches are good options. 

https://www.stephensonamps.com/images/standard-amp-rear-panel.jpg


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

jim959 said:


> I have never heard a bad word about those newer YGL series amps, really wished they were carried by more vendors



Fortunately they are fairly often available 2nd hand
I have never had any of the new series but the old YGM's are just incredible. So I assume it's a similar thing. Certainly the build quality is outstanding. I worked on a friend's YBA reissue and loved it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

jim959 said:


> I have never heard a bad word about those newer YGL series amps, really wished they were carried by more vendors


I know 2 people who have them and love them. They can be found for really good deals used too.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

This 5E3 made by TEX amps is the best low watt (14 I think) I've ever used. It seems to handle anything I run into it. The Constable gives this amp the ability to cover almost any ground you want combined with the appropriate OD. For whatever reason, the circuit design of the 5E3 makes it a bit of a chameleon.


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

Depending on budget id consider getting in touch with Mr. Morris at Morris amplification and see what he can wire up?
Good luck, amp shopping is a great place to be!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggman65 (Aug 28, 2019)

Markus 1 said:


> I recently acquired a YCV 20 for a good price
> Ordered an Eminence Cannabis Rex speaker to replace the stock Rocket 50 Celestion
> I am amazed at the sound this little thing puts out now. It was nice before but the stock speaker was the weak point
> So to the OP's question- YCV20 kicks ass IMHO
> Or anything Traynor frankly


I too put a C-Rex speaker in my YCV20, and a full set of JJtubes. I wish I could say that the amp is amazing now, but sadly, this is not the case. The OD channel is too harsh and square sounding and the low E string seems to disappear while the harsher mids are hard to control. Frankly, I have to work rather hard to dial in a pleasing tone at higher volumes. I love the robust build quality, light weight, and vintage aesthetics but my VOX AC10 just plain sounds better.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Eggman65 said:


> I too put a C-Rex speaker in my YCV20, and a full set of JJtubes. I wish I could say that the amp is amazing now, but sadly, this is not the case. The OD channel is too harsh and square sounding and the low E string seems to disappear while the harsher mids are hard to control. Frankly, I have to work rather hard to dial in a pleasing tone at higher volumes. I love the robust build quality, light weight, and vintage aesthetics but my VOX AC10 just plain sounds better.



I should have mentioned:
The OD is not my favourite at all. Yes- harsh clipping etc
I use the normal channel exclusively and just add a drive pedal. 
V1 is also a slightly softer driving tube. : a 5751


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I had a tiny terror. It was a fun drunken jam amp. I'd have to basically put it on 10, smash it with a boost or a comp to get to rehearsal volumes. By then yeah it was fun, but it was a compressed mess.

The Z Carmen Ghia was next level, on every level.

The newer PRS lunchbox amps have my attention.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I loved my Traynor YCV20. It's only weaknesses were a lack of a master volume and the generic stock speaker. I simply lived without the master volume, but replaced the speaker with a variety of mostly Eminence models, settling on the Cannabis Rex. Still thinking of getting another as my needs have changed again.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I swapped out the speakers in my YGL1 and the extension cab to a Weber Blue Dog and a Silver Bell. Big difference.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I recently moved my YCV20 WR (with Greenback) on to a new home - it was getting a little noisy. Replaced it with a Fender Bassbreaker 15 (I got the "Gunmetal" tolex version with the creamback speaker) which is mind-blowingy flexible. Threee gain stages but not switchable, there's something for everyone in there. Digital reverb is actually better than the spring reverb in the Traynor. Only downside so far is the effects loop is a little noisy. I also had the Bassbreaker 007 head for a while, and thought it sounded fantastic. For the money I think it's a good choice if it checks your musical style boxes.


----------



## Eggman65 (Aug 28, 2019)

Markus 1 said:


> I should have mentioned:
> The OD is not my favourite at all. Yes- harsh clipping etc
> I use the normal channel exclusively and just add a drive pedal.
> V1 is also a slightly softer driving tube. : a 5751


I too, prefer to just use the clean channel with a pedal (or not). It’s too bad that nobody at YORKVILLE SOUND seems to hear how harsh the drive channel sounds.
Maybe my next move is to try a 12AT7 at V1. Hopefully this will help with the “honking-barking” midrange that seems to dominate the tonal structure at higher playing volumes. I’m not sure what to do about the lack of attack and definition of the lower A and E string notes. (Notes that are very crisp on even my VOX AC4)


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Eggman65 said:


> I too, prefer to just use the clean channel with a pedal (or not). It’s too bad that nobody at YORKVILLE SOUND seems to hear how harsh the drive channel sounds.
> Maybe my next move is to try a 12AT7 at V1. Hopefully this will help with the “honking-barking” midrange that seems to dominate the tonal structure at higher playing volumes. I’m not sure what to do about the lack of attack and definition of the lower A and E string notes. (Notes that are very crisp on even my VOX AC4)



In the drive channel- (i haven"t looked at the schematic ) I suspect there is a solid state boost involved. The drive channel sounds harsh with square clipping. That sounds very unlike the normal channel when pushed with full volume and gain say at 6 or 7


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Dan Caldwell said:


> Personally I like head/cab or combos and no real budget in mind but probably looking 1500 or less (although I could be convinced to expand that).
> I’m more curious about others options and experiences and why they like what they do. I’m just a bedroom rockstar (blues/classic rock stuff).


If you want a dynamic amp that can do great blues and rock, to country twang, check out a Z-Wreck Jr. 15 Watts. Master volume. I got the head recently. Compliments my amp collection quite well that already covers tweed, blackface, JTM, JMP, JCM, and Mesa Recto and Marks.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Dan Caldwell said:


> Well I own a few of the suggestions (orange tiny terror is a favourite) but I think I’m going with a trinity Tramp head. I keep flipping on head vs combo but heavily leaning towards head. Just rounding up the funds to put a deposit down.


Great choice!


----------

